

NSA Finds 1 Email From Snowden Raising Question - unreal37
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/nsa-finds-emails-snowden-wrongdoing-23916855

======
unreal37
It's standard operating procedure with the White House, no matter who is
President, to try to discredit opponents. This is the core of the Plame affair
- calls to friendly journalists to plant stories in the press, revealing
classified information that suits their purpose.

------
pedalpete
I don't believe we can trust the NSA's comment regarding "the only
communication from Snowden it[NSA] could find". I highly doubt if they found
evidence to support Snowden bringing up issues internally, that they would
release that information.

